# Property Available - cheap!



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

You don't need to own real estate to have control over it. Select some BLM land and file a mining claim. It's cheap & quick. You can keep trespassers off the "mill site" portion (usually 5 acres out of 40). Often you can find an abandoned mine you can turn into a defensible shelter. Use your money on more important stuff.


----------



## tylerolso (Feb 4, 2013)

More details please!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

yeah yeah moar please


----------



## coyy2k1 (Jan 30, 2013)

If you can file a mining claim you have some property rights. From what I have seen especially here in GA. You can't get 40 acres. Lol


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

I've actually done it before and it's really simple. As soon as I have time, tonight or tomorrow I'll provide all the details. Minimum is 40 acres with a 5 acre mill site (45 acres). No limit to the number of parcels you have. 4 parcels per section or 160 acres. They do not need to be adjoining. For example the RR right of way appears as a checkerboard using only one color squares. The rest of the squares are available since only the corners touch. Lots of little details but to know them comes in handy. The annual work required is basically filing a piece of paper.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The mining claims show up on eBay quite often. I am of the belief there has to be
some mining activity - but really that's not hard.

Let me make an alternative, yet more risky, suggestion. Go hiking. Find an BLM
property that is literally in the middle of no where. Find the right flat on the side
of a hill, mountain, etc - be at least 5 miles from any maintained road way. 

Once you find this gem you could pursue the mining claim or simply risk burying
your goods. The later means they are at risk, but unless they are going to start
strip mining the space its a pretty decent risk. After "STHF" proving you own 
something is going to be hard, but being on it and working it is going to get you
the possession is 9/10ths of the rule thing. You might bury a cheap tent, a first
aid package, some rice, beans, ammo. Who knows how far you are willing to go.
Hell each trip you take, hiking, you may leave more and more preps behing and
it didn't cost you a darn thing. 

I was actually thinking of scouting the BLM properties around me for these very
spots and letting people I know - have at them.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Here is an online version of the book I used years ago. It's not just for Nevada as we are talking about federal lands. If you have questions after reading it just ask. Enjoy...
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:QWU5bzbQz5QJ:www.nbmg.unr.edu/dox/sp6.pdf+%22minning+claim+proceedures%22+nevada&hl=en&gl=us&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEEShUqGG50QUWpsgE_q0V90gldkiQj9ctqu-pg7Qz9V6awpHDcWycU1bSauB7ORcHp1BaueJsMf3VtfwqsJaoS0YeiLkKlcWypGfXxF2Sk3sq3cZNSXPcSimj1nopV5NJljhh0LYC&sig=AHIEtbRLRk81J3w-M3C1uwULy9iBV0m4zQ


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

Dang Japariz we are some like minded peeps! I was thinking the same thing a few years back! They won't allow a some living structures to be built though unless some rules have changed! I did find other cheap land to own that people were selling as old Gold mines which can be dangerous if not careful! Also look at BillyLand.com - Owner Financed Land for Sale - Rural Land Auctions and Cheap land in America, cheap acreage for sale in Texas, Wyoming, Oklahoma, South Dakota and Nevada. If you watch them closely sometimes you can get land for about $100 an acre!

Big Bug Out Trucks bobbed deuce military surplus


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

Also if you are living on Gold Bearing soil you can collect it with something like a minelab GPX5000 and help your personal economy out!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

know where some is in GA? help pls


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

www.BigBugOutTrucks.com said:


> Dang Japariz we are some like minded peeps! I was thinking the same thing a few years back! They won't allow a some living structures to be built though unless some rules have changed!]


Not true about structures or living on the property. Someone likely made that up to prevent someone from tying up mineral land for use as a homestead. I've done it myself and know several others doing exactly that. Imagine you had several hundred acres of valuable mineral land, millions of dollars tied up in equipment, gold or silver ore, explosives and such on site. You can't have live-in security? BS. The same could be said for merely prospecting... you want to maintain security because there could be gold nuggets laying in the dirt.


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

JPARIZ said:


> Not true about structures or living on the property. Someone likely made that up to prevent someone from tying up mineral land for use as a homestead. I've done it myself and know several others doing exactly that. Imagine you had several hundred acres of valuable mineral land, millions of dollars tied up in equipment, gold or silver ore, explosives and such on site. You can't have live-in security? BS. The same could be said for merely prospecting... you want to maintain security because there could be gold nuggets laying in the dirt.


You know now that im thinking harder I think it was private land being leased for mining that I was thinking of..... (The land owner did not want building or structures on it) oops! I Think If I remember right there may be a law that allows you to keep the land if you live on it for 20 years and its not homesteading that was done away with in 86 I think!


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Not sure if I mentioned this before but it is possible to patent your claim meaning that once you prove the claim can be exploited for profit you can obtain a clear title of ownership. But... consider owning it carefully. Once you own it you are then required to pay taxes on it. Taxes compared to the fees involving a claim are MUCH higher. It is often better to maintain the claim than actually own the property.
There are two types of claims... Load and placer. To keep others from filing on top of your claim file both types.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

[PDF] 
Mining Claims and Sites on Federal Lands - Bureau of Land ...www.blm.gov/.../etc/.../blm/.../MINERALS.../MiningClaims.pdf
Sorry Leon, I couldnt find Georgia listed in the states. I found this pdf, and its very interesting, I was amazed, and JPARIZ, whoever you are, I hope you'll guide us along on this.. Thanks.
Oh and edit the print, if you want, and save about 11 of the 44 pages.


----------

